# Worldmark: can you enter an on-going search on RCI website?



## LisaH (Jan 27, 2013)

I have not used Worldmark credits for RCI exchange and when I got on WM-RCI website, it did not seem to be a way to enter an on-going search. Did I miss something or is this simply not possible? Do I have to call RCI to initiate such search?


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 28, 2013)

I know you can enter an ongoing search, although I don't know if you can do it online or not.  You do have to pay the exchange fee up front, but you can get that back if your exchange doesn't come through.


----------



## slum808 (Jan 28, 2013)

When you log into the WM-RCI portal clikc on the tab that says "confirm first reservations". On the right hand side there's three buttons, middle button says "start an ongoing search". I haven't started one yet, but it should work.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jan 28, 2013)

I started one just as you described and it's working, at least it's sitting there. Hasn't matched with anything yet.

Ian


----------



## LisaH (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks slum808! Will give it a try...
(BTW, I love your name. slum in 808 area...LOL)


----------

